# Superannuation founds & Tax File Number



## slavek (Feb 4, 2014)

I there,

I've been asked for our external accounting company to supply the details about the superannuation founds and TFN.

Please can anyone explain me how to deal with that? 

Many thanks in advance.
Slavek


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

As in the company that processes your pay?

Usually what happens is your fill in the paperwork for the superfund that the company uses and they lodge it with the superfund or if you have previously worked in Australia and have a superfund you provide that to the employer.

With TFN you apply for one once you land in Australia - the ATO website will not allow you apply for one if you either don't have a visa or are not inside Australia. The employer will give you a TFN declaration to fill in where you provide your TFN and other information which they then sent to the ATO.

I hope this helps you


----------

